# Game Thread: Blazers vs. Cavs



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

10-0 run for the blazers to take the lead back!

:clap2:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Blazers Cavs Game Thread*

I did not see a thread yet, so here we go. Blazers just went on a 10-0 run to lead by 3


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking "not again" early on, but this run is making me feel a little better. :yay:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

its the day of repeated threads! hah


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

You got this thread started seconds before mine. 

There has been some pretty good moves early on


LMA just got and and 1


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

3's raining! boo yah!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy 4 3!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

18-2 run baby!!!!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Another and 1 for LMA


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Aldridge Is God!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Sergio with the cyclone shot to end the quarter, probably not what Nate wanted. Almost went down though.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice run! But I wish we didn't have to hear this pathetic analysis of Jon Barry.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

That was a very exciting quarter. Missing a bunch of shots and then coming back with a barrage of points. Spectacular!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugh, we've gone cold again, and can we please get a man on the outside shooters?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Cleveland is now getting hot behind the 3 pt line. Perhaps we should stop playing zone. Our lead is only 4 now. C'mon Blazers. Get this win!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

holy crap, does JACK ever pass on a fast break????


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I love how aggressive Jack can be at times, but I can't remember the last time he passed on a fastbreak.

I'm really surprised we're still up, the shooting this quarter has been brutal. It's really comforting to know that we have a guy like Roy who can step up and work for his own shot when they're cold.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Nice jump hook by Roy. Then Roy with a 20 ft jumper. Love to have a player who is so versatile.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Wow. Another trip to the foul line for the Blazers. Usually, they don't shoot many free throws, but for this game so far, we're getting there pretty frequently.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

It's all about getting to the hoop when you're shot isn't falling. I really hope this becomes a trend, and they don't forget about it when they start hitting jumpers again.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Technical foul for Coach Brown. Don't know what he was complaining about


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Darkwebs said:


> Technical foul for Coach Brown. Don't know what he was complaining about


it was a bad offensive foul.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

lebron to the locker room...limping...that sucks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Darkwebs said:


> Technical foul for Coach Brown. Don't know what he was complaining about


Jon Barry is a tool. That T was really called on LeBron, but the ref didn't have the balls so he called on the coach instead.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Lebron seems to have tweaked his leg or foot. wonder what happened.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We need to win this game. Golden State is going to win against the Hornets and it looks like the Nuggets will beat Memphis. Meanwhile, Utah is playing the Knicks, 'nuff said. We need to keep up with these other teams to have a chance at the playoffs. 

We're only up by 6 at the half. It would be nice if we could blow the Cavs out, but that is rare for this Blazers squad. Go Blazers!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice start to the second half. Time to step on their necks and push this lead even further.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

omg nate is actually sitting jack after he stunk it up. wonders never cease.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Blazers up only 3 with 3 min left after Lebron nailed 2 3 pointers. C'mon, let's go Blazers.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Hmm...Martell is in for Jones. Wonder why Nate did this


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Yes! Travis with another big 4th qtr bucket. Portland only up 2 now.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

TERRIBLE last possession there. LeBron is about to end us with 4.9 left


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Great defense there Blazers.

We just got LeBron'd


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well that kinda sucks.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Whatever fan got James going should be banned from the Rose Garden.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lol @ houston, utah, golden state, and denver winning. Say bye to the playoffs and back to the lottery. 

we need harris.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

awesome TRAVEL by bronbron... please tell me im not the only one who just saw that. way to blow the last 5 seconds of a game refs


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

NOOO!!! Lebron just made a clutch layup. Game's over for Portland


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Good thing Pryz wasn't in to protect the rim.

It's Toronto all over again. Was there any doubt what James would do? :azdaja:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

God Damnit!


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

well that's how it feels to be Atlanta
damn


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The fans should learn not to do that.

Good game guys, even though both teams played pretty bad tonight. Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Omega said:


> awesome TRAVEL by bronbron... please tell me im not the only one who just saw that. way to blow the last 5 seconds of a game refs


It's our own fault for giving him the lane it doesn't matter. We blew the game. No playoffs when you do crap like that.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, that was heartbreaking. What can you say about James? They had many shots at putting the game away, let the Cavs hang around and Bron finally got it going.

Lol at James' post-game interview, someone find that fan!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Tough loss. LeBron was awesome.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

sheeeeeeeet


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Omega said:


> awesome TRAVEL by bronbron... please tell me im not the only one who just saw that. way to blow the last 5 seconds of a game refs


Yes, that looked like a travel, but refs won't call it because James is a superstar and also because this is near the end of the game.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> lol @ houston, utah, golden state, and denver winning. Say bye to the playoffs and back to the lottery.
> 
> we need harris.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

PapaG said:


> Good thing Pryz wasn't in to protect the rim.
> 
> It's Toronto all over again. Was there any doubt what James would do? :azdaja:


Nate wisely played Joel a lot in the 4th for a change, but the biggest defensive play of the nite and he doesn't have Joel in there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> lol @ houston, utah, golden state, and denver winning. Say bye to the playoffs and back to the lottery.
> 
> we need harris.


Somehow I doubt Harris would've made enough of a difference. There's a reason LeBron is the best player in the game. Harris wouldn't have changed that.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Who was that fan? seriously LOL kill him steve bartman!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nate is insane. pulls joel when he's dominating the game on defense, doesn't tell his players to switch on the high screen with lebron allowing him to get wide open 3's, doesn't call a timeout on our last possession with 1 pt lead. insane.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Let's see, Przy has 4 blocks tonight including at least two I can remember were on LeBron. Let's not put him in to protect the rim in the end though.

GOD ****ING DAMNIT.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

What the ****ing **** was that? Why wasn't Joel in the game to provide some interior defense? Just how retarded is Nate McMoron?? Will he sit Greg Oden on the last play of the game as well?? Lord knows we need all the good shooters we can get on the final defensive play of the game.

Why didn't someone at least send James to the foul line? Right up the middle...game lost. 

Portland is not making the playoffs.....


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

nate is an idiot he sucked tonight where the hell was joel


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Things i realized.

1. We have no shot at the playoffs.
2. Nate's rotation is horrible. Roy doesn't play enough and Pryz needs to be there at the end.
3. Lebron is good.
4. LeBron is 2x the player Roy is, and that game might keep Roy out of the all-star game.
5. If we want a SHOT at the playoffs, we need Harris, without trading Outlaw.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Portland is not making the playoffs.....


true. We are 3rd in our own division, lmao.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Darkwebs said:


> Yes, that looked like a travel, but refs won't call it because James is a superstar and also because this is near the end of the game.


still three steps is three steps.. a violation is a violation no matter the time left in the game.. its a shame thats how the NBA is run and we are reminded of it regularly


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Man, one idiot blunder by Nate and all the haters come out of the woodwork.

Was it stupid on Nate's part? Yeah. But overall, has he done a better job as coach this year? Heck yeah.

Don't start talking that **** about not making the playoffs, too. It's a long season. This is one loss.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

We need these dude. You think our 23 year old average team can keep up with a healthy houston, denver, and utah?

we are fighting for the 7th and 8th spot with 3 other teams. Houston, Golden state, Utah/Denver... time to be realistic.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> Things i realized.
> 
> 1. We have no shot at the playoffs.
> 2. Nate's rotation is horrible. Roy doesn't play enough and Pryz needs to be there at the end.
> ...


The coaches have already turn in their picks so this game won't have anything to do with if Roy makes it or not.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> Things i realized.
> 4. LeBron is 2x the player Roy is


and everybody else including kobe. nobody here had any delusions about that.



> and that game might keep Roy out of the all-star game.


votes already in.


----------



## OneSport3 (Nov 10, 2004)

*No Seriously*

What the hell does Nate have against Joel?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wastro said:


> Man, one idiot blunder by Nate and all the haters come out of the woodwork.



several blunders. along with what was already mentioned it was insane to hold aldridge out so long or not run more plays for him when he was hitting shots.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We're now one full game back from the 8th playoff spot. Oh jeez. We need to pick up some wins on this homestand.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Roy is our leader, our star. He needs to be in 40+ minutes a game, not mid 30s. And Nate needs to get his head out of his ***, and not stick to one rotation, put in hot players, and correct matchups. Christ.



> The coaches have already turn in their picks so this game won't have anything to do with if Roy makes it or not.


ah cool man, good to hear.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: No Seriously*



OneSport3 said:


> What the hell does Nate have against Joel?


It wasn't one of Nates better games. I loved when he went big earlier in the 4th Joel, LA JJ Roy and Blake, but the end of third was horrible with Martel, Travis, Frye, Sergio and I think Jack. But yeah I was hoping for Joel in the last 4 seconds, even though the Cavs went small.

We lost it eralier when roy went to the hole two times in a row and no foul was called. He got super starred by LJ. Then our second to last possession i was gladed Nate did not call a TO but Roy should have gone to the hoop again instead of waiting for a desperation shot.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> We need these dude. You think our 23 year old average team can keep up with a healthy houston, denver, and utah?
> 
> we are fighting for the 7th and 8th spot with 3 other teams. Houston, Golden state, Utah/Denver... time to be realistic.


Realistic is saying, "It's one game against the best player in the NBA and last year's Eastern Conference champions." Realistic is not saying, "We're not making the playoffs, and we need to make major trades."

Did you forget that this team is already overachieving? That they've been playing out of their minds? That it took a bad bad bad bad bad shooting night to lose this one? I mean, seriously ... if Portland shoots even 40%, they win. And that'll happen more often than not.

Lighten up a little bit. You're being overly pessimistic.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

It was a tough loss, but we'll be alright. LeBron was just too good in the 4th quarter.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

looks like you guys just got Bron'd. He's unbelievable when he gets it going.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

TLo said:


> It was a tough loss, but we'll be alright. LeBron was just too good in the 4th quarter.



no he wasn't. lebron was good but he did not win the game, we lost it.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Martell Webster needs to go to go back to the the D-League, not get 30 minutes a game. Yet on the other hand, Nate he won't play Joel in the 4th or even the final defensive play of the game. Hell, maybe we'll win the lottery again.:yay:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It was a great game from Portland. I sensed some nerves from some of the other Blazers (i.e. Webster and Outlaw) going against Lebron.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yikes. Roy got schooled four times in a row by LeBron at the end of the fourth quarter. And when he tried to stop him on that drive to the basket that won the game he bounced off of him like a little fly. Wow. That's all I can say. LeBron is one incredible (and strong) player and I'm afraid Brandon isn't quite in his league yet.

A good learning experience for Brandon, however.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

actually I thought Martel played the best D on LeBron tonight. Better than Roy and Travis. He is stronger than both


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I actually want to say that I'm ridiculously impressed with Brandon Roy. Maybe he didn't have his best game tonight, but I've seen him when he's on, and he's definitely impressive. I love the way he plays the game.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Realistic is saying, "It's one game against the best player in the NBA and last year's Eastern Conference champions." Realistic is not saying, "We're not making the playoffs, and we need to make major trades."
> 
> Did you forget that this team is already overachieving? That they've been playing out of their minds? That it took a bad bad bad bad bad shooting night to lose this one? I mean, seriously ... if Portland shoots even 40%, they win. And that'll happen more often than not.
> 
> Lighten up a little bit. You're being overly pessimistic.


we are already not in the playoff picture. You are right, we were playing out of our minds, and will need to play out of our minds the rest of the year to beat out Houston, Golden state, and denver/utah. 3rd in the division (which is where we are) won't make the playoffs.

I agree though, iwas definitely being a pessimist, but i don't think we will make the playoffs. That was just from the stress of being up 11 vs. the cavs, at home, with them being banged up, and losing by horrid coaching.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Just got back from the game, and I have to say that I came away, reluctantly, very impressed by LeBron James. I already knew that he was basically the best player in the NBA right now, but tonight, he really demonstrated that. He hit crucial three-pointers in the 4th quarter to get the Cavs back in the game, and then he helped shut down B-Roy at the other end (no mean feat), not to mention hitting the game-winning shot. Sure, the Blazers should have done more to win - especially defending LeBron on the last possession - but he really showed how a superstar can take over the game. 

All that said, the Blazers didn't get the benefit of some calls they should have gotten (although LBJ got whistled for some stuff that other officials would have overlooked). And, there were shots - like Blake's open three late in the 4th - that should've gone down but didn't. 

Ultimately, what do I conclude about the Blazers' season as a result of this game? The Blazers' chances of making the playoffs are getting slimmer and slimmer. Sure, it was just one game, but it was a winnable home game, on an important home stand. If the Blazers don't go 4-2 on this home stand (i.e. don't beat Denver, New York, and Chicago in the next three games), I think they're going to start really falling behind - because Houston, Utah, and Golden State are all getting their acts together.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ yea, that is what i think (final paragraph). But i said it in a way more negative tone. You said it much better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I haven't gotten to see Roy that much. So I was glad to get the opportunity tonight. And like Brandname came away impressed. I said in another thread, he plays the game like Lebron would if Lebron was smaller. I love his decision making. And even though he really had no chance defending Lebron, I like that in his second year he takes that challenge on. Next year when he gets Oden in there, I doubt even Lebron will be able to beat this Blazer team. I really like how the team plays and is coached for the most part, and I think you guys just need to stand pat until Oden gets in there. Then I think you're talking about a championship team. Sooner than later.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I would call this a skid at this point. I can onlyh recall one game shooting above 50% in about the last 6. 

The thing I can't figure out is Aldridge was scoring easiliy through 3 quarters, and they just seemed to forget about him. The one game out of the last several where he is stroking it and was comfortable against Cleveland in the post, and they just shut him out of the offense. 

Defensivly the team was slacking in the 4th. Cheating on screens, not showing on screens, not paying attention to where the ball was. Lack of focus. 

Martell was doing a good job on James, but during that run in the 4th Roy was on him. 

The topper was not having all your best defensive players in the game when your only up by 1 for the final play. There should have been a certain 7'1" lane clogger/shot blocker in there. Remember he got 2 of Lebrons shots earlier in the game. He might have had a good chance at that last one, it was just like the others he blocked. Top if off with the fact that a lot of players did not know where the ball was on that last play, and that, is a lack of focus.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Had a hard time figuring out why Pryzbilla was on the bench at the end of the game: he was altering/rejecting everything downlow


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Good points hasoos, especially on not having our best defensive team on the floor (cough Joel cough) for the final Cavs play. I wish I knew why Nate keeps doing that? That LBJ waltz up the middle to win the game was just depressing.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Omega said:


> awesome TRAVEL by bronbron... please tell me im not the only one who just saw that. way to blow the last 5 seconds of a game refs


Not only did LeBron not travel but he was fouled on that final drive.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Had a hard time figuring out why Pryzbilla was on the bench at the end of the game: he was altering/rejecting everything downlow


Join the club.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> Not only did LeBron not travel but he was fouled on that final drive.


Yeah, I don't buy the complaining about the last play of a game (the travel, not your observation about the foul). If we make three more shots, that last drive doesn't matter. We lost way before LBJ waltzed in for the win.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so F*****G pissed and the game has been over for a while now! When is Lamarcus Aldridge going to get some kahunas and knock somebody on their A**. Same goes for the rest of our team except Joel and he wasn't in there. I don't care that we are young. Just to let someone waltz right in for the game winning shot makes me sick. That's not counting the other five times King James did this throughout the game. Basic Basketball knowledge would say don't just let him have it.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm still shocked we lost that game...
Probably kind of what Atlanta felt on Sunday, having control the entire game only to let it slip away in the final minutes. I'm not as disappointed as I thought I'd be, but LeBron is just that damn good. If his jump shot is flowing, there is no person on earth who could stop him.

It was weird that Nate subbed in James Jones for defense at the end... instead of Joel, but oh well. Someone needs to press Nate about putting Joel in the end


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Talkhard said:


> Yikes. Roy got schooled four times in a row by LeBron at the end of the fourth quarter. And when he tried to stop him on that drive to the basket that won the game he bounced off of him like a little fly. Wow. That's all I can say. LeBron is one incredible (and strong) player and I'm afraid Brandon isn't quite in his league yet.
> 
> A good learning experience for Brandon, however.


NOBODY is in Lebron's league...even Kobe is getting schooled by the king--just amazing.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Things i realized.
> 
> 1. We have no shot at the playoffs.
> 2. Nate's rotation is horrible. Roy doesn't play enough and Pryz needs to be there at the end.
> ...


No shot at playoffs? We're 2-0 vs the Warriors, 3-1 vs Jazz, and have a HUGE game on Monday to go up 3-1 vs Denver. We have a GREAT chance at making the playoffs. We're great against West teams (We beat the Hornets TWICE). Our problem is the EAST TEAMS. They're killing us.

Also- the votes for the All Star game were cast yesterday. Tonight has no bearing on the vote.


----------

